# Problema con Amplificador con integrado STK 4162



## juani84 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola gente, mi nombre el Juani. Les cuento que arme el amplificador con el intigrado stk 4162, cuya hoja de datos les adjunto mas abajo. El circuito que armé es el mismo que aparece en la hoja, incluso hice la misma placa, dado que al ser una aplicacion oficial diseñada por Sanyo, me genera confianza y daberia andar bien....
La placa que dibuje y quedo bastante bien, revise y las pistas estan bien, no se tocan unas con otras, los componentes estan bien, todo segun se indica en la hoja. En fin...todo como debe ser.
Peeeeero el problema es que no anda!jajajaja
Lo que sucede es que la resistencia R18, de 100 ohm se calienta bastante, tiene 14V de continua entre sus terminales y por eso se calienta (disipa casi 2Watt); además que a la salida se escucha la musica muy, pero muy baja...
Tienen idea de que puede estar pasando?..Puede haberse quemado el STK (cosa rara porque no paso nada raro que yo haya notado (chispazo, corto..etc..etc..)  y desde el principio hizo lo mismo) o puede haber venido quemado?
Espero alguna sugerencia...
Gracias...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2009)

Los STK son unos de los preferidos de los falsificadores, porque tienen muy buena fama (los originales son muy buenos) y no son difíciles de manufacturar. A eso se suma que tienen un precio bastante alto de venta y tenés un combo que te puede dar muchas satisfacciones si sos falsificador.

No deberías sorprenderte si tu STK que anda mal es falso.
Leé en internet sobre cómo reconocer los verdaderos. Aunque no hay manera de estar 100% seguro de tener uno legítimo viéndolo desde afuera, por lo menos sabés si tenés una mala falsificación.

Saludos


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 30, 2009)

me pso una vez cuando arme uno asi con unos amigos, revisa lo mas obvio: el voltaje, no siempre viene mal el STK, generalmente puede darse el caso de soldaduras malas aunque no me lo creas!

tambien puedes revisar con tu multimetro digital, el valor de las resistencias, la entrada de audio puedes ponerla directa para saber si esta fallando.

segundo, pon en serie con una bocina un bombillo incandecente de 50W para ver si n efecto esta dañada la salida de audio o la bocina anda mal.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 30, 2009)

> Input coupling capacitors
> • Used to block DC current. When the reactance of the capacitor increases at low frequencies, the dependence of 1/f noise on signal source
> resistance causes the output noise to worsen. It is better to decrease the reactance.
> • To reduce the pop noise at the time of application of power, it is effective to increase C3, C4 that fix the time constant on the input side and
> to decrease C5, C6 on the NF side.



vez  esta recomendacion ...

en la pagina 6 te ice que C3 y C4 se usan para reducir el ruido y bloquear alguna señal en DC dependiendo de la inversa del faradiaje del capacitor, puedes revisar la integridad del capacitor y revisar si efectivamente tu entrada de audio

El calentamiento de la R18 segun el Datasheet de Sanyo dice que es para balancear la carga entre los dos canales, entonces uno de los canales lo tienes ml conectado, Cambia C12 y C11 que son los que van al Bootstrap, puede que esten en corto o la pista de cobre este mal...


Me cuentas como te fue


----------



## juani84 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola enigmaelectronica. 
Gracias por los consejos, hice lo que me dijiste y todavia sigue haciendo lo mismo. Las pistas tienen continuidad, las soldaduras estan prolijas y no se tocan unas con otras......etc
Voy a seguir pensando a ver si me doy cuenta que puede estar pasando y si no le compro de nuevo el stk.
Si se te ocurre algo mas, por favor, contame...
Gracias..
Saludos..


----------



## juani84 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bueno gente, le cuento que ya encontre la falla.....era una maldita pista que se estaba tocando con otra en un lugar completametne improbable... era un puentecito del tamaño de un pelo....casi imperceptible...
Ya lo solucione y el amplificador anda bien..
Gracias igual por los consejos...
Saludos...


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 2, 2009)

> era una maldita pista que se estaba tocando con otra en un lugar completametne improbable... era un puentecito del tamaño de un pelo....casi imperceptible



Yo te lo dije... Revisa las pistas, algo mal balanceado tenías!

Puedes mostrarme las fotos de ese amplificador? quisiera ver como te quedo...

Saludos y felicidades con el buen Audio...


----------



## juani84 (Jul 2, 2009)

Si si, tenias razon!...
Cuando tenga un poco de tiempo le saco unas fotos y las subo.... La idea es hacerle un gabinete y ponerle un pre, y un protector para los parlantes...
De paso te pregunto dos cosas, la primera es justamente respecto al protector, tenés algún circuito que hayas probado y me recomiendes?...porq yo baje un par de este foro, pero no se cuál será mejor..
Y lo segundo que te quería preguntar es porque recien noté que un canal de amplificador parece quemado, lo que hace es mandar -Vcc a la salida, y por lo tanto contrae el cono del parlante. el otro canal anda bien.....y al principio los dos andaban bien.
Seguro que se quemó el STK, no?...revisé algunos componentes y estaban bien... además lo había estado usando un rato medio fuerte...
Gracias
Saludos...


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 2, 2009)

> recien noté que un canal de amplificador parece quemado, lo que hace es mandar -Vcc a la salida, y por lo tanto contrae el cono del parlante. el otro canal anda bien.....y al principio los dos andaban bien.
> Seguro que se quemó el STK, no?...revisé algunos componentes y estaban bien... además lo había estado usando un rato medio fuerte...



Lamentablemente si, creo que debes cambiarlo. ahhh puedes probar la red de Zoobel, osea el capacitor y la resistencia que  trae a la salida del canal


----------



## juani84 (Jul 12, 2009)

enigmaelectronica.
Te hago otra pregunta: La semana pasada cambie el STK y andaba joya, y lo use un poco, todavia no le pude terminar la caja para ensamblar todo. (prometo fotos cuando lo termine...jajaja)
La cosa es que noté un elevado consumo de corriente (porque me derretía los fusibles como nada, el STK calentaba bastante a volumen bajo, calentaba el transformador, el puente de diodos...etc....)...
Sucede que con un canal la cosa anda bien (consume por ejemplo 0.2A de alterna en volumen bajo) pero cuando le conecto el bafle al otro canal el consumo se va a 3A aprox.....o sea que algo anda muy mal!... Si ahora pongo este mismo bafle a la salida que anda bien, el consumo total es de aprox 0.4A (como deberia ser!). La cosa es que en el lado que cosume más se escucha bastante bien, aparece un ruido de fondo, pero puede ser producto de la desprolijidad y que todavía no lo ensamblé en un chasis desentemente....(hay cables que van y que vinen....tengo un tubo flourescente en el escritorio...etc..etc..)
Cuando le desconecto la entrada, o sea que queda el amplificador en vacio el consumo baja muchisimo, como es de esperar. Creo que incluso pasa lo msimo cuando pongo "pausa" en la entrada, pero ni bien vuelvo a reproducir el consumo crece mucho.
Tenes idea que puede estar pasando?
Gracias
Saludos...


----------

